# Tandem suggestions...



## sbermhb (Aug 30, 2004)

My wife and I both ride. I own a Motolite and she owns a Stumpy. However, she tends to be a much slower rider and can't necessarily keep going on the distance. I was thinking that a tandem might level the playing field for us. A few questions:

1) I take it that tandems are better in more open flowing non-technical singletrack and trails?

2). How do tandems compensate for rider size differences? I'm 5-10 with a 32" in-seam, she's 5-1 with pretty short legs?

3). What is a decent quality tandem to consider for purchase, preferably used? What price would I expect to pay for such a bike?

Thanks.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm not really qualified to answer your post, since my wife and I are brand new at this. But we've both been super enthusiastic about the tandem (well, maybe she a little more than I  ).

But I do want to respond to your "level the playing field" comment, since that is our goal, too.

We've improved steadily in our first few rides out, but here's the funny part: She's working hard and climbing faster than she does normally, solo. But the flip side is I'm working way harder than I normally do, but climbing slower and descending slower.

Towards the end of our so-far too-short (for me) rides, I can tell she's been working hard because she begins to fall off, and my burden begins to pick up noticably. It's going to take some time & practice.

The bike is obviously an equalizer, because she's always right behind me when we finish each ride.

Your question #1 we're still working on. We tackled a great non-technical singletrack section yesterday without too much difficulty, but a shorter, tree lined section was troublesome and potentially knuckle banging.

You might find the answer to your question #2 here: Cannondale and Ventana frame geometry tables.

#3 - here's a link to some places to find used tandems, along with buying advice : http://www.thetandemlink.com/tandems.html#anchor1146367


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

sbermhb said:


> My wife and I both ride. I own a Motolite and she owns a Stumpy. However, she tends to be a much slower rider and can't necessarily keep going on the distance. I was thinking that a tandem might level the playing field for us. A few questions:
> 
> 1) I take it that tandems are better in more open flowing non-technical singletrack and trails?
> 
> ...


sbermhb,

My wife and I have been off-road tandeming for well over 10 years. A tandem will definitely level the playing field. My wife will ride stuff on our tandem that she would NEVER ride on a single bike. After a while, the only differences you'll find are that a tandem climbs slower off road, even with two experienced riders, and that the captain's upper body will get fatigued quicker. As for your questions:

1) You can work your way up to technical singletrack. My wife and I have ridden some very technical trails here in Colorado Springs on our tandem. The only thing you need to consider is the dreaded "stoker chop". When taking too tight of a corner with a tree or rock on the inside of the corner you can hit the stoker. Other than that, you can ride most everything you can on a single bike.

2) I am 6' with a 34" inseam and my wife is 5'7". We have been riding a L/M Cannondale tandem with good success, but they make a Large/Small tandem that would probably fit perfectly. Other companies do as well, but I am just speaking from experience.

3) I know a tandem is a big investment, especially for a bike that doesn't get used all the time, but as a long time owner, I'd recommend going with a new one, preferrably from your LBS. The thing you have to consider is, as long as you both like riding it, a tandem will last a long time. We have had our tandem since '95. We have upgraded a lot of the parts along the way, but we still have the base "core" of the bike and really there is nothing saying that it is 12 years old. So, spending $2500 on a C'dale tandem isn't like spending $2500 on a C'dale mountain bike. You can amortize it out over a longer period of time, factoring in things like extra chains, upgrades in some componenets, etc. Don't get me wrong, there are some good, used tandems out there, but quality tandems seem to hold their value a lot better than a single. Based on what I've seen on eBay, I would probably get $1500-$1700 for my tandem if I sold it. I only paid $2200 for it without the upgrades, so I think I'd rather buy new and get the warranty with the bike shop tune ups and other perks.


----------



## cmckim (Jul 18, 2007)

*Starter tandems*

I guess my question would be what type of trails do you want to ride? Heather and I learned to ride tandem on Colorado/Utah trails and almost everything was ridable. We now live near Seattle, and it's a different story. Technical - no problem. Really tight and twisty - singles are more fun. Lots of folks start on used Cannondales, they make a very good tandem. Be sure to get a front fork if you want to ride over many obstacles. There raelly aren't very many choices in off-road worthy tandems. Cannondale stopped putting a fork on theirs, but you could check mtbtandems.com and look at their "fandango" line.

Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

You are correct in your assumptions; tandems are great equalizers, and great machines for partners of disparate abilitie and/or fitness.
The best thing to do is to try it a time or two before you buy. Why?
Many teams' first rides on tandems can turn out to be disappointing. The combination of the captain riding a bike that feels very different from a single, and the stoker experiencing not being in control for the first time often combines to create a less than stellar first-time experience. 
We've learned to divide up prospective teams, taking each partner out on a tandem with an experienced rider, so they can get a feel for what the bike can do in experienced hands. It makes a huge difference in folks' first impressions of tandeming (this is likely truer for off-road than for road tandems).
Barring that, find a forest road or some other smooth, simple trail to ride for the first time or two.
Also, I would respectfully disagree on the local bike shop issue. The sole reason we're in business is because the vast majority of LBS's don't/won't carry off-road tandems and off-road tandem-capable parts. Unless your local shop is the exception, you're probably better off doing your research online, and purchasing from a reputable tandem dealer (that's really not meant to be a shameless plug, btw). Experience makes a huge difference in the end results. 
What part of the country are you in?


----------

